# Possible System Brewing the Atlantic Already



## fmdog44 (May 20, 2021)

Well here we go and this is too early. 20121 is forecasted to be more active than last year. One in the Atlantic and one in the Gulf of Mexico.

The 2020 season went on to become the busiest on record with 30 named systems. There were so many storms that the Greek alphabet was tapped to name nine different systems once the pre-designated list of names for the season had been exhausted -- a naming convention that will no longer be used by the National Hurricane Center (NHC). A record 11 tropical systems made landfall in the United States in 2020.


----------

